# What are these crazy marks on my shoulders !!!



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

So after straight leg deadlift or shrugs or normal deadlifts I noticed I get these horrible marks on my lats/collarbone area. They are like red lines, maybe broken blood vessels ??. ANyway here is a couple of pics. Excuse the very white body !


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

did you use a standing calf machine?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i get them after standing calf machine also.


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

Looking like ruptured blood vessels, but i have only got them from heavy squats


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

looks like a blokes hand prints to me :whistling:


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Hmm, maybe . My leg day - after which these appeared the worst - was heavy(ish) squats , straight leg deadlifts then standing calf raises !. All pretty much to failure. Mystery solved then LOL


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Is your vest pulling down on yer shoulders when you deadlift? It's definitely not from squatting?


----------



## Danny2795 (Jan 4, 2012)

It's from a bar being on your shoulders doing squats I get it....mrs though I'd been scratched by another bird :/


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

You don't scratch your shoulder a lot do you?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

They'll clear up in a few days, just marks from the pressure on your shoulders. I get them all the time.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Nope no scratching , does look very similar though. !. DOnt wear a vest just T shirt and sometimes another layer (I'm not big enough to warrant a vest !)


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Did that massive penis in pic 1 cause it ?


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Don't smash her gash as hard and get her to cut her nails.......


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

its the stitching on the shoulders of your tshirt pressing into the skin


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Not being rude... But why are you bothered lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

are you a pirate and if so do you have a parrot?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Your gym is clearly haunted by a malevolent cat ghost who is leaping on your back and scratching you.Don't listen to these other guys they are clearly mad,ppfffft ''from squats and calf raise machine'.Yehhhh ok guys......


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

sckeane said:


> Not being rude... But why are you bothered lol


Most people like to know where an unexplained mark on their body comes from......


----------



## frenchpress (Nov 22, 2012)

Dunno what they are, but used to get them at the start of every rugby season and my body got used to propping again lol. They seem pretty common.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Most people like to know where an unexplained mark on their body comes from......


:s...it's minor


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

sckeane said:


> :s...it's minor


Not in the OPs opinion it isn't!


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah it's not like they hurt or anything. But there are a lot of them. One or two fine , just wondered if it was normal and it sounds like it is. Cheers


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

sckeane said:


> :s...it's minor


looks like we got a tough guy here. he aint got time to bleed


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Not in the OPs opinion it isn't!


Mmm im clearly on my period and having a pointless comment moment


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> looks like we got a tough guy here. he aint got time to bleed


Lol..... ok


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Lol, " tis but a scratch" (in your best month python voice)


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

try soap or shower gel.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

can be if you did bench press on a narrow bench so your shoulders hang over more and grate on the sides of the bench, or you squatted with a particularly gritty bar in a vest, or like others have mentioned standing calf raises


----------



## Megafreak (Nov 9, 2012)

I get it from standing calf raises and hack squats too, no biggy I just ignore them, Jesse Ventura style


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

TG123 said:


> looks like a blokes hand prints to me :whistling:


Can we award this "Post of the year!" fu.cking inspired!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DeadpoolX said:


> Did that massive penis in pic 1 cause it ?


Pmsl.

Brilliant!


----------



## ukiwi girl (Feb 23, 2010)

I get same on shoulders after squatting, especially if wearing a singlet - and I am marely a girl!


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hack squat or calf raise. Ignore them and they will go away.


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah just like marks/bruises from the bar, my boyfriend get that on his chest when hes been shooting from the pressure of his gun.


----------

